# mgt 8.0 vs savage 4.6



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

i cant decide bewtween savage and mgt can u tell me the ups and downs of these trucks please im looking for durability and power thanks please reply!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JSTUBBS (Mar 12, 2008)

I have both and the 8.0 is alot faster, but I like the savage better for two reasons...
1. There are alot more hop ups available for the savage.
2. The savage looks better and handles better on the track.


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

i want something that im not going to have to take to the hobby shop every day like my nitro evader


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

GO SAVAGE THEY ROCK:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: trust me i had one for about 3-4 years cant remember exactly and that thing would hold a tune like no tommarrow it was just a all around GREAT truck:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

Another week, another 2 monster trucks you want to by...


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Ill tell you what I have owned Revos, Savages , MGTs, Evaders everything but i still wish to this day that I would of never got rid of the Savage.

For one reson:
The savage is the most durable and consistent truck to ever be on the market today. I have jumped MY Savage of a 30ft Trailer. Off the back of my 2 story house and it still comes back for more. First thing the Evader Personaly I hate. They are Duratrax Pain and Simple the best thing Duratrax has ever come out with is there ICE chargers. Thats about it..

Do yes go for the Savage I promise you wount be dissapointed..


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

but ive been hearing that they are very hard 2 work on


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Not really as long as you take your time and do it right. The hardest thing to work on in the savage is the center trany. Thats it..

TB


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

now im thinking about the t maxx 3.3


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

What ever!!!!!!
Have Fun!!!!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Mac, if you want something that you can run and not have towrench on constantly ,just get an electric.Get like a losi 1/10 scale truck or buggy,or if you likew the monster truck get a e-savvage or e-maxx.It will take the added hassle of knowing how to tune a nitro engine properly out of the equation, and will be the most fun for your buck.No nitro sludge to clean every other run, no glow plugs to go bad, just charge batteries and go!!


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

im not a fan of electric and im not bad at tuning .Its no biggi when something breaks but when ispend more time fixing the the car then using it that makes me mad


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

welcome to nitro.it's all maintenance in order to keep them running right.so to take care of any nitro out there and do it right youre going to end up mad.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

you got that right. You better buy you a E-Maxx or something.. Or buy you a Electric Evader


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

If, your a racer like me and had money to spend id go for a 1/8th scale truggy or somthing like that. but if you want durability hpi is the way to go. and who cares about wrenching thats the best part.. too take your truck apart at the end of a hard race day and rebuild it back up without directions is the best thing. IT brings confidence.


----------

